# Please Advise - Young Family looking to move to Aus - but concerned about Daughter



## sflahert1 (May 13, 2011)

Hi All 
We are a Irish couple with a 2 year old girl. As many ex pats may know one of the hardest things about leaving ireland is the people here (family, neighbors etc). We live in an estate where there a lot of other kids for our daughter to play with so she has a great time. The future could mean that she grows with them as well etc. 

We are looking at Australia as possible relocation site for a number of reasons - we were there about 5 years ago and loved it. 

Our biggest concern is our daughter - we want her to have the same experience in Aus as Ireland as far as people. Does anyone have any tips who were in a similar situation - and also does anyone know of any areas where you would get that feeling of a neighborhood where children and young parents are living (perhaps other irish communities/families)? (Also didnt want her to be felt as an outsider growing up - but I 'm sure that this is just worry as Aussies seem very nice and there's such strong celtic vibe over there but not having lived there - it's still a concern.)

I would really like to hear from anyone with tips on this.. 

thanks
Sean


----------

